# Blank Recommendation Needed



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I have a friend that wants me to build him a rod that will mainly be used on his 19' bay boat. He wants to use the rod for light trolling, lure casting, and possibly a little bit of bottom bouncing. For the most part he will be striper fishing with it. Also, we're looking for a blank that is reasonably priced, no preference on rod composition.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Walt


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

calstar rod blanks are cheap and pretty good but myself i have a lamiglass which is good to


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

WALT D. said:


> I have a friend that wants me to build him a rod that will mainly be used on his 19' bay boat. He wants to use the rod for light trolling, lure casting, and possibly a little bit of bottom bouncing. For the most part he will be striper fishing with it. Also, we're looking for a blank that is reasonably priced, no preference on rod composition.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Walt


I got two blanks from Mudhole and they made great boat rods. They are 7' long and cast (I think) very well.

JC


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I picked up a Rainshadow RCLB 70 M it is a Composite Blank feels to me to be a near Perfect chunking Blank, for Clams or Bunker. And should be Great for light trolling. if it seens a little Heavy they make a 70L also it is 7 ft
listed as,RainShadow Live Bait Blanks (Clear Gloss)
http://www.fishsticks4u.com/


----------

